# newb's first post



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

hey all, I'm new to the sport and the forum. Just started this season and got hooked, we live in S.E. PA. Wife an I got our own Boards a couple of weeks ago, and we LOVE 'EM, anyways, looking forward to learning more....


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

glad you like our addiction!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

welcome aboard


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

welcome! Where do you ride?


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

hey welcome to this place haha


----------

